# Help me choose a BB shooter ...... ?



## tm3 (Apr 6, 2019)

I've been having a load of fun learning with my SimpleShot Scout -- grip, stance, anchor point, aim, etc. Occasionally I even hit what I am shooting at! From what I have read, the Scout is regarded as an excellent flip for a beginner. Now I would like to add a dedicated light band flip to shoot Wasp practice ammo in the house (more practice time) and to try shooting BBs. A 2nd Scout could be an option but I think it would be nice to try a different model.

From what information that I have found, it sounds like some slingshots are more "beginner friendly" than others. For example, I think that the SS Torque looks really cool but it apparently is best left to more advanced shooters. Beyond the Scout and the Torque, I don't know which models I should consider and which I should forget.

The SS Dead Ringer seems like an option as it is already set up for BBs, but I'm not sure if the small size is appropriate for a beginner. The Axiom Ocularis seems pretty versatile and has a lot of cool color options, but I have no idea about its user friendliness for a beginner. There are also the Axiom, Axiom Champ Poly, Ocularis Axiom, Bean Fiip, and more.

Anyway, I would appreciate input from those who have been there and done that.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations!

It's clear you have been doing your homework and paying attention.

Any frame can shoot BBs and other light ammo well IF it has the bands to match the ammo.

That said, you have a Scout, and it is a full sized frame. You could get another full sized frame, such as the Axiom Ocularis, and give that system a try.

I have personal attachments to smaller frames, especially the Axiom Champ and the Jelly Bean. I'm no beginner, but the Dead Ringer just doesn't work for me.

Of course there are options besides Simple-Shot, but you seem to be familiar with their offerings.

Good luck!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i actually like my dead ringer now that it has been Mo Modified [with a cork for a palm swell] Mojave Mo that is came up with nthe idea,thought I had a pic,but I cant find it.however all your choices seem good


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The SimpleShot Torque is an amazing BB shooter for its size. Also the Dankung POM X6.

Deadringer is fantastic as well - but is a small frame. I like mine (also got from Mo - but removed the palmswell)

Metro Grade Goods' Poly Oren is also a great frame if you can find one.

I also suspect the Wasp UniPhoxx would be a good BB shooter - I am waiting for some 5mm Chicago bolts so I can try run it with leather tabs.

I'd definitely recommend anything that can readily take 1632 tubes.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The Torque is only really an issue with larger ammo - I've never had a fork hit with 4.5 - 6mm. I find that it also prefers pseudo loops to full.

With BB's their mass is so small that in the (in this case) the unlikely chance of a frame hit won't cause any damage. The fork gap on the Deadringer is a touch smaller than the Torque. Its the gap what makes the Torque better for more experienced shooters.

The Torque is the only frame I have ever experienced a fork hit with - and I suspect it was user error. It didn't feel 'right' and I released anyway. Suspect the looped tubes weren't aligned properly in their grooves - I was using 9.5mm steel at the time)


----------



## tm3 (Apr 6, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> The Torque is only really an issue with larger ammo - I've never had a fork hit with 4.5 - 6mm. I find that it also prefers pseudo loops to full.
> 
> With BB's their mass is so small that in the (in this case) the unlikely chance of a frame hit won't cause any damage. The fork gap on the Deadringer is a touch smaller than the Torque. Its the gap what makes the Torque better for more experienced shooters.
> 
> The Torque is the only frame I have ever experienced a fork hit with - and I suspect it was user error. It didn't feel 'right' and I released anyway. Suspect the looped tubes weren't aligned properly in their grooves - I was using 9.5mm steel at the time)


Thanks for all the feedback!

So it seems that the key specification is the fork gap. I thought that might be the case. It also sounds like the fork gap is not really an issue with BBs -- so "all else being equal" pick a wider fork gap, but don't let it be the deciding factor.

How can I tell if a particular flip can readily take 1632 tubes?

The other thing that stands out to me is that a lot just boils down to "feel" and individual preference. It's too bad that there is not a way to see and hold the various options in person, but the nice thing is we're not in for a lot of $$ to try one out.

The "quick change" options (clips or plugs) seem like an advantage, but let me ask -- are they really?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Just about any tube or band can be used on any slingshot.

I can't speak on clips or plugs as I have never used either. I prefer slingshots with quick attach slots made for looped tubes or ringshooters. No tools needed and no parts to drop or lose and yes you can use flatbands on them too.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*The Jelly Bean with 1632 singles is wicked fun for BBs and 1/4 inch and many are quite accurate with it no matter how it's banded.*

*Without some kind of palm protrusion, the Dead Ringer twists in my big paw leading to bloody hand hits.*


----------



## tm3 (Apr 6, 2019)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *The Jelly Bean with 1632 singles is wicked fun for BBs and 1/4 inch and many are quite accurate with it no matter how it's banded.*
> 
> *Without some kind of palm protrusion, the Dead Ringer twists in my big paw leading to bloody hand hits.*


Thanks for the pics. I, obviously mistakenly, thought that the ocularis type mounts could only use flat bands.

Lots to learn.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What AeN said - I use a setup like his Deadringer - it allows me to use the same tubeset accrues almost all my frames. I do find wider frames are inherently more accurate though.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> What AeN said - I use a setup like his Deadringer - it allows me to use the same tubeset accrues almost all my frames. I do find wider frames are inherently more accurate though.


*Not to argue Matt, but I'm the opposite. My modest accuracy decreases with a wider yoke ... don't know why. *


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

For me I have noticed 2 things as to fork width and BB's...

1: Wider allows me to align the tubes/bands over a wider distance = more accuracy, or rather less error...

2: On narrow frames like the Deadringer and Dankung Luck Rings - the shots are overpowered - but the exact same tubes on a wider frame aren't - don't get this as my logic suggests that it shouldn't be the case, if not the opposite.


----------

